# Stripping paint from plastic models



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried Simple Green as a paint stripper? It really works. It is non toxic, biodegradeable and does'nt smell bad. The only drawback is you need to soak the piece for a while depending on how old the paint is but typically overnight will do it. I had to strip down my Wonder Woman (get your minds out of the gutter) because I messed up the flesh tones and it took the paint off right down to the plastic with no damage to the plastic. You can get it at Walmart or any auto parts store.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Nail polish remover works well, but that's probably best with small areas and used quickly. And in a well ventilated area.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Nail polish remover is acetone which will harm plastic, especially soft plastic.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

For my Battle-Damaged Reliant rebuild, I stripped off the old paint using brake fluid. Let it soak for 3 days and it barely made a difference. I then tried to use the Oven-Off for microwaves (low fumes). That, and a plastic scrub brush and tooth brush, worked wonders! Ship looked brand new and the plastic wasn't at all tacky (something which happens when its melted by something like nail polish remover.)


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Purple stuff, works every time.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Depending on the plastic, brake fluid can craze or soften plastic. I have tried the Easy Off method but with little success. The Simple Green method works great. It just takes a little time depending on the age of the paint.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I found out the accidental way, that Testor's acrylic thinner will remove acrylic, enamel and lacquer, and begin to attack garage resin as well. 

I had to strip black acrylic off of a part painted with Testor's enamel gray primer, then with enamel red/yellow, then coated over with a dull coat lacquer, and finally top coated with black acrylic. 

I thought the black acrylic top coat was the only thing the acrylic thinner would dissolve . Boy, was I wrong. I went back after soaking it for about 1/2 hour, and it was totally clean and beginning to pit the resin!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

That's something new to me. I would never think of using Testors Acryl thinner as a stripper. Its basically alcohol and water. It works fine for cleaning undried paint from brushes. I will definately have to try this. Always learning even at my age. Thanks.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

James Tiberius said:


> Purple stuff, works every time.


+1. Strips paint _and_ chrome plating relatively quickly and easily without harming the base material.

I've heard of people using Simple Green, but I haven't tried it yet myself. As for it being non-toxic and biodegradable, it is neither once you've used it to strip a kit and contaminated it with paint and/or chrome.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Simple Green sucks... I've used it with literally no results. All it does is make your model parts smell nice.


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Simple Green - works, but takes days to weeks for enamel

Acetone (Nail Polish Remover) - Will take the paint off, but also softens styrene

ELO (Testors Easy Lift Off) - works, but very expensive

Easy Off Oven Cleaner - Quick, removes just about everything, but dangerous - use in well ventilated area, put parts in ziploc, spray a liberal amount, close the bag for a few hours - remove and rinse - WEAR GLOVES

Brake Fluid - Cheap, works fairly quickly - fill a bucket, dunk the part(s) in it for a few hours, remove and scrub with an old toothbrush - wear gloves

Super Clean (Castrol Super Clean) - "The purple stuff" - best stuff found so far - fill a bucket/tub, immerse the parts for a couple hours, remove and rinse/scrub with a toothbrush - WEAR GLOVES


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just usef Simple Green the other day to strip a figure that was primed with Testors white laqur primer and painted with a combination of Tamiy/Testors acrylics and Testors enamel I let it soak overnight nd scrubbed it with a fingernail brush in the morning. It took everything off down to the plastic. The length of time does depend on the age of the paint, but it does work.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I've used easy off for smaller parts with good success, and for larger parts like large scale car bodies I use a product called Motsenbockers lift off, it is a citrus based paint and varnish stripper that will not harm the plastic as long as you don't leave it on there too long, and it cleans up with water. I stripped an 1/8 scale iroc body with the stuff in about a half hour.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I had heard that citrus based cleaners could be used as a stripper but I have never tried it. Something else to try. Usually when I strip a piece it is because I screwed it up in one way or another so the paint is pretty fresh. I can see where cured paint could be more difficult and a stronger stripper would be needed. I previously used Polly Scale stripper which worked great ( I think its now marketed under the Testors brand) but its very expensive for a little amount.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I used Fantastik spray cleaner to remove chrome. I soaked the whole chrome sprue in it and it was clean in about 30 minutes.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

The motsenbockers took off 2 year old duplicolor auto paint with no problem, I will admit the duplicolor was sprayed over a couple coats of testors enamels. The only paint I have not been able to strip with it was Krylon fusion, it absolutely would not come up.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

When you strip off chrome from plastic, there is clear lacquer underneath used to seal the plastic for the chroming process. Usually you can leave this alone but I found it is better for paint adhesion if you strip it using the other methods listed previously.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Another vote here for purple power from wal mart. I had a K'Tinga kit that was painted with enamels. I poured the stuff over the model and let it sit for 24 hours submerged in the stuff. The paint just lifted off the old model with no problems and an old toothbrush got up any other small stubborn areas, it won't harm the plastic. Make sure you use gloves though.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

any reco's for taking paint off of vinyl figures? I have a couple builit ups that I got that are a mess, and need to be stripped.

K


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

What kind of paint was used?


----------

